# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Berghias

## luisnunes

ola 
alguem me sabe dizer se é normal comprar 3 berghias, coloca-los no aquario e nunca mais as vi e aiptasias na mesma.
ja la vai 1 semana e tal e nada de berghias, nem sequer tenho nenhum wrasse.
alguem me sabe explicar se é algum comportamento  de habituação?
obrigado

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Luis,

Não poderá ter sido algum eremita, um hepatus, ou outro peixe mais "omnívoro"?

----------


## luisnunes

Bem nem me digas tanto tempo a espera das berghias e agora fico sem elas, fora o balurdio que elas me custaram. Vou aguardar para ver se sempre aparecem. Há que ter esperança

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

As berghias devem inicialmente ser colocadas num local protegido como uma metarnidade de víviparos de água doce. Vais lá colocando rochas com aiptasias e esperas que elas ponham ovos. Quando as pequenas berghias começarem a ser visíveis a olho nu, então podem ser aspiradas e com as bombas desligadas ser colocadas em rochas mas com o cuidado de não ficarem demasiado perto das aiptasias já que se forem parar à boquinha delas marcham. 

Colocar berghias adultas directamente no tanque principal normalmente acaba com estas mortas nas bombas ou consumidas por engano por um peixe mais voraz.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Luis,

para mim não há melhor do que um Chelmon rostratus para limpar as aiptasias todas...

----------


## luisnunes

Pois quanto ao Chelmon, so se tiveres um para a troca pq o meu nem lhes toca.
Quanto á colocação das berghias segui exactamente o que o documento explicava.
As berghias ja tinham pelo menos 1 cm ou mais tendo em conta que vinham na viagem e ficam sempre mais encolhidas.
Pois coloqueias em local seguro so á noite e com bombas desligadas.
ate hje nada que f...., tou mesmo chateado se elas foram comidas.

----------


## Telmo Lopes

Estou a ver que o meu Chelmon então vale milhões...

----------


## Miguel S. Vieira

olá Luis!
 estou a ver que continuas com aptasias e sem berghias....
 se quiseres posso te emprestar o meu peixe folha por uns tempos para as aptasias pequenas e utilizas o aptasiaX para as maiores...
eu tive uma boa praga e agora nem uma para amostra....
abraço

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Bom dia,

Se o problema é as aptasias resolves isso com pouco dinheiro e rápidamente, basta comprares um Auriga, é um peixinho barato e muito trabalhador, o unico senão é quando acabam as aptasias normalmente volta-se para alguns corais moles, enfim, ele tem de comer qualquer coisa.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Bom dia,
> 
> Se o problema é as aptasias resolves isso com pouco dinheiro e rápidamente, basta comprares um Auriga, é um peixinho barato e muito trabalhador, o unico senão é quando acabam as aptasias normalmente volta-se para alguns corais moles, enfim, ele tem de comer qualquer coisa.


Se comer discossomas e sarcos é um caso a pensar para o meu aquário.  Limpa-me as Aiptasias e essas outras pragas.  :-)

----------


## luisnunes

e as Berghias acho mesmo que foram papadas??
ou ainda aparecerão por la??
nunca ninguém teve uma experiência idêntica?
Obrigado

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá: ,

eu tinha o meu aqua repleto de aptasias, experimentei tudo... mas acabei por resolver este problema com seticaudatas.

Abraço
António

----------

